# New Channel Trailer/Compilation



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

*Short trailer/compilation explaining what the SharpshooterJD YouTube channel is all about, and what you can expect in the future!*

*https://youtu.be/bJTfTs_4tVs*


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Good luck JD! Looks like fun. Consider me subbed.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Mr. Nice said:


> Good luck JD! Looks like fun. Consider me subbed.


Thanks man!


----------

